# Day Six: This sucks.



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

its been six days since i've had a cigarette.
it will be five more days until i can have one.
as expected, i hate life right now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

Your pain, I feels it. Why can't you have one?


----------



## Jason (Dec 27, 2007)

if can go 5 more days than why not quit?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

Quitting wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> if can go 5 more days than why not quit?







Zepp88 said:


> Quitting wouldn't be a bad idea







you're supposed to be on my side.



Zepp88 said:


> Your pain, I feels it. Why can't you have one?



i promised myself that i wouldn't have one while i was traveling on vacation.
i'm doing it mostly to see if i can actually do it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you're supposed to be on my side.





I am, but I'm not against quitting 

[action=Zepp88] gives Shawn a cigarette [/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I am, but I'm not against quitting
> 
> [action=Zepp88] gives Shawn a cigarette [/action]



[action=ShawnF] enjoys said imaginary cigarette and remember that he enjoys life. [/action]

[action=ShawnF] proceeds to go to Joe's amp case thread so he can  and be pissed at Joe because Joe's life is better than Shawn's at the moment. [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> [action=ShawnF] enjoys said imaginary cigarette and remember that he enjoys life. [/action]
> 
> [action=ShawnF] proceeds to go to Joe's amp case thread so he can  and be pissed at Joe because Joe's life is better than Shawn's at the moment. [/action]


[action=Zepp88] is also furious that Joe wins hard at life and agrees with Shawns decision[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is also furious that Joe wins hard at life and agrees with Shawns decision[/action]



[action=ShawnF] is sad that, while Joe wins hard at life, Shawn can't have a cigarette.[/action]


----------



## Michael (Dec 27, 2007)

Smoking's icky.


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2007)

Just imagine that you're someone who doesn't smoke, and you're reading this thread, thinking to yourself that it's really sad that people can't overcome their smoking "addiction"

Then you won't want to smoke anymore.


And don't get me started on you "alcoholics" and "gamblers"


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually enjoy cigarettes, they're unhealthy, but... who cares!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Michael said:


> Smoking's icky.



good thing i can't smoke then!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

My pops died from smoking. 


I don't wanna see Shawn or Zepp die.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My pops died from smoking.
> 
> 
> I don't wanna see Shawn or Zepp die.



 Hence why I would never, ever try to stop somebody from quitting.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My pops died from smoking.
> 
> 
> I don't wanna see Shawn or Zepp die.




i'm really sorry to hear that, bob. 
i do plan to quit eventually, maybe now actually is a good time.
hell, i've already made it six days without pulling all my hair out or killing someone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

For me, I went like... 2 weeks, and then realized, "Holy shit! I haven't smoked in 2 weeks! I might as well wait some more."

2 months went by, repeat. Holy Shit!  2 months! I might as well...


By the time I really realized I handn't smoked in a long time, about 6 months had went by. I figured, "Huh. I guess I quit."  I never actually really set out to quit. In fact, 1 week before I stopped smoking, I was telling a friend, "Yeah, I got no plans to quit."


That was... fuck. Almost 15 years ago.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> For me, I went like... 2 weeks, and then realized, "Holy shit! I haven't smoked in 2 weeks! I might as well wait some more."
> 
> 2 months went by, repeat. Holy Shit!  2 months! I might as well...
> 
> ...




 


thanks for the motivation, boober.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm really sorry to hear that, bob.
> i do plan to quit eventually, maybe now actually is a good time.
> hell, i've already made it six days without pulling all my hair out or killing someone.



If you've made it six days you're actually past the worst part of the physical withdrawal. The only thing you have to deal with now is a nasty set of cravings that seems to hit at around 3-4 weeks... if you make it through that you're pretty much home free.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not uber anti-smoking, but in some ways, I am. Hey, you're young, you're fine...

Problem is, young smokers turn into old smokers eventually. And it's hard for many to quit. My dad finally did, after over 40 years of smoking. But by then, his health was real shit. It catches up. 


And trust me, there aren't many worse ways to go. Stay healthy, bro. 


I hate sounding preachy.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> If you've made it six days you're actually past the worst part of the physical withdrawal. The only thing you have to deal with now is a nasty set of cravings that seems to hit at around 3-4 weeks... if you make it through that you're pretty much home free.



well, i don't think i had much of a real physical withdrawal.
i felt very tired and irritated for a few days, and i had a headache that lasted for three days. was that it?  

but i _really_ crave a cigarette. if the cravings that hit at 3-4 weeks are worse than this, i (and whoever is in my general vicinity at the time) might not make it out alive. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm not uber anti-smoking, but in some ways, I am. Hey, you're young, you're fine...
> 
> Problem is, young smokers turn into old smokers eventually. And it's hard for many to quit. My dad finally did, after over 40 years of smoking. But by then, his health was real shit. It catches up.
> 
> ...



how many years did you smoke before you quit?
you make it sound incredibly easy...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

If you can do it it would be worth it dude.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 27, 2007)

Quit. It's the best thing you'll ever do in your life.  

Really, the only reason my mom quit is because the doctor asked her if she wanted to sign a DNR form... Do not recisitate. That means if she goes under, they wouldn't try and bring her back. No, it wasn't her family or anything that made her quit... It was her life on the line. That's how strong and debilitating your addiction can be.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

You can do eet! Just think of the money, and all the goodies you can buy with your smoke money. That's my motivation right now. Just think of all the hookers you could be borking with that money.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You can do eet! Just think of the money, and all the goodies you can buy with your smoke money. That's my motivation right now. Just think of all the hookers you could be borking with that money.





JJ needs to be a motivational speaker.


----------



## Leon (Dec 27, 2007)

fuck smoking. it's nothing. you'll get over it no problem at all. just occupy yourself with other things, and carry around a small black stone. when you want to smoke, look at it, and remember how much you probably don't want your lungs to look like that


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 27, 2007)

Do this:

Hang out with your GF (and hopefully she hates that you smoke). Say, "babe, I'll quit if you give me sex twice a day every day until I don't feel the urge any more."

You see, this is a win/win. You get sex twice a day. You can lie about urges to get sex twice a day.

YOU GET SEX TWICE A DAY.

I say do it. I mean it's worth a shot. If you don't have a GF, well, get one and try the same thing. She might think you're a 'go getter' by taking strong intiative up front. If it doesn't work you didn't hear it from me.........


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Do this:
> 
> Hang out with your GF (and hopefully she hates that you smoke). Say, "babe, I'll quit if you give me sex twice a day every day until I don't feel the urge any more."
> 
> ...



Sex Replacement Therapy (SRT) actually works. It's how I quit smoking the first time for a year and a half. The down side (?) is that you become a sex addicted freak.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Sex Replacement Therapy (SRT) actually works. It's how I quit smoking the first time for a year and a half. The down side (?) is that you become a sex addicted freak.



I don't see the problem here....


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 27, 2007)

at those cigs, deem them false, and cancelled!


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been quit for about three years now, and I don't miss it a bit. The urges do go away, it's money in your pocket, and you don't smell like an ashtray all the time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

this thread turned out a lot funnier than i expected.



noodles said:


> I've been quit for about three years now, and I don't miss it a bit. The urges do go away, it's money in your pocket, and you don't smell like an ashtray all the time.



that's good to know. thanks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> I've been quit for about three years now, and I don't miss it a bit. The urges do go away, it's money in your pocket, and you don't smell like an ashtray all the time.



I think that depends largely on the individual. How were you at a year and a half? Because at a year and a half, I still missed smoking. I've talked to people who have been quit for 20 years, and they say they still think about it all the time. Then you talk to people who smoke for 20 years and decide "Hey, I'm going to quit" and they never smoke a cigarette again, and don't think twice about it. Not to bring you down Shawn


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think that depends largely on the individual. How were you at a year and a half? Because at a year and a half, I still missed smoking. I've talked to people who have been quit for 20 years, and they say they still think about it all the time. Then you talk to people who smoke for 20 years and decide "Hey, I'm going to quit" and they never smoke a cigarette again, and don't think twice about it. Not to bring you down Shawn



that's kind of what i was thinking.
i've talked to people who haven't smoked a cigarette in years but still think about them, and still crave them from time to time.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

Only one way to find out which kind of person you are


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

I smoked about 5 years, Shawn.


It did seem easy, really. I had my bronchitis act up pretty bad, so I couldn't really smoke (was taking my breath away). I figured I'd just wait till I got better. I tried smoking 1 time during that first 2 weeks, and I couldn't.

I never tried again, since after those 2 weeks, like I said, I realized I hadn't had a smoke, and the hard part was probably already over. (It was.)


I did chew on popsicle sticks. Having something to take care of that oral habit helps a ton.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

Good news for Stitch.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 27, 2007)

Smoking. 

Jokes about me kssing Shawn if he didn't smell of ash. 

Shawns general health getting better and the decreased likelihood of minging cancers and things. 

Seriously dude. Homesexual joking aside, I really want you to stop. It isn't a nice habit.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I smoked about 5 years, Shawn.
> 
> 
> It did seem easy, really. I had my bronchitis act up pretty bad, so I couldn't really smoke (was taking my breath away). I figured I'd just wait till I got better. I tried smoking 1 time during that first 2 weeks, and I couldn't.
> ...



i've been smoking for about two years.
if its as easy to quit as it was when you did, i'll be alright.
i chew on picks all the time, so i have that to fall back on. 



Stitch said:


> Smoking.
> 
> Jokes about me kssing Shawn if he didn't smell of ash.
> 
> ...


----------



## yevetz (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude I fell your pain......I was try few times.....but I can't .....maybe I will take another try...


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think that depends largely on the individual. How were you at a year and a half? Because at a year and a half, I still missed smoking. I've talked to people who have been quit for 20 years, and they say they still think about it all the time. Then you talk to people who smoke for 20 years and decide "Hey, I'm going to quit" and they never smoke a cigarette again, and don't think twice about it. Not to bring you down Shawn



I stopped missing it after about two months. I stopped missing it when drinking after about two years.

My father grew up on a tobacco farm in North Carolina, and smoked until he was 35. He quit cold turkey and never looked back, and says he doesn't miss it a bit. My mother smoked for about ten years and STILL misses it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep. Some people are like that.

Me, I never miss it. My mom is the same way, and she smoked like 30 years.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2007)

I smoked for about 10-11 years before I quit the first time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I smoked for about 10-11 years before I quit the first time.



and then you started again?
how long did you smoke the second time?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I smoked for about 10-11 years before I quit the first time.





You're pretty young, did you start when you were 14 or something?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You're pretty young, did you start when you were 14 or something?



11-12 actually.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> 11-12 actually.





I deem you black lung.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

That's probably not far from the truth


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's probably not far from the truth



Just think how much better all of those underaged CANADIAN children will taste!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

I really didn't notice the whole taste thing either time I quit. I noticed the metabolism thing, but I never noticed breathing easier, or taste, or smell, none of that shit changed. Either it returned so gradually I just didn't notice, or I've been smoking so long that it's permanently fucked. Or maybe a year and a half wasn't long enough to repair the damage to my taste buds/smell buds(?).


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

smell buds.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 28, 2007)

Yo rank stank putta hurtin' on my smell buds!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Yo rank stank putta hurtin' on my smell buds!






new sig.


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2007)

The psychological aspect of the addiction would be what'd fuck me up. I was never a serious smoker, but I went through a phase where I was playing pool a lot with some friends who were, and to this day it still feels a little weird for me to pick up a que without having a cigarette around somewhere.... and I was never even really a smoker, I'd be surprised if the total number of cigarettes I've consumed in my life is more than three packs. 

I still have one every six months or so, largely to remind myself I don't like cigarettes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

Cigarettes are great while you're smoking them, it's when you pay for them, try to go up a flight of stairs, chase after the sex slave that you've been keeping chained in your basement when she tries to escape, etc, that it really sucks


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> chase after the sex slave that you've been keeping chained in your basement when she tries to escape, etc, that it really sucks



Did another one escape?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah. I'm actually posting this from Mexico.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Cigarettes are great while you're smoking them, it's when you pay for them, try to go up a flight of stairs, chase after the sex slave that you've been keeping chained in your basement when she tries to escape, etc, that it really sucks



 fucking awesome.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i've been smoking for about two years.
> if its as easy to quit as it was when you did, i'll be alright.
> i chew on picks all the time, so i have that to fall back on.



Careful man! You might get addicted to picks and you'll never be able to play fingerstyle or tap any more! Must... resist... urge... to... TREMOLO PICK!!! 

I know a girl who's 18 and she's been smoking since she was 9!  I call her Blacklung The Pirate.   And for some reason she's the only girl who smokes and I find attractive cos I normally find smoking the ultimate turnoff... Very strange indeed...


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 29, 2007)

I smoked for about 13-14 years, 2 packs a day for about half of that. I quit cold turkey 3 1/2 years ago, no cravings even sitting next to people smoking. 

I never smoked generics either, so if I didn't quit when I did, I would have from the price by now. heh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 29, 2007)

Pffft, you're American, the prices ain't shit compared to them here  I picked up a pack for my brother yesterday, $11.25 for a 25 pack.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Pffft, you're American, the prices ain't shit compared to them here  I picked up a pack for my brother yesterday, $11.25 for a 25 pack.



that same pack probably costs me $3.50.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 2, 2008)

After 36hrs you've done the hard part, 6 days in and it's just all mental. 14 days and it's all just out of your system. If you've got this far, then you may as well just quit and see if you miss it. You probably won't. Untill you snap. And then you'll feel dirty.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Pffft, you're American, the prices ain't shit compared to them here  I picked up a pack for my brother yesterday, $11.25 for a 25 pack.





ShawnFjellstad said:


> that same pack probably costs me $3.50.



When it got to $3 I started getting annoyed. The big brands were around $2 for most of my smoking period. And I bought fucking cartons, because single packs are a rip off no matter how much or little you smoke.

Cartons of Marboros were still like $28 or so when I stopped.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting ready to attempt another quit. I'm getting quite tired of all the bullshit that people give you because you smoke. I swear to fuckin god, it's like you're lower than child molestors or something. I've been pretty sick for almost a week now and I'm smoking alot less as it is, figure maybe I'll try to just quit.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 2, 2008)

nitelightboy said:


> I'm getting ready to attempt another quit. I'm getting quite tired of all the bullshit that people give you because you smoke. I swear to fuckin god, it's like you're lower than child molestors or something. I've been pretty sick for almost a week now and I'm smoking alot less as it is, figure maybe I'll try to just quit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2008)

nitelightboy said:


> I'm getting ready to attempt another quit. I'm getting quite tired of all the bullshit that people give you because you smoke. I swear to fuckin god, it's like you're lower than child molestors or something. I've been pretty sick for almost a week now and I'm smoking alot less as it is, figure maybe I'll try to just quit.



The easy solution is to molest children, then you're taking a step up, right?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The easy solution is to molest children, then you're taking a step up, right?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 2, 2008)

i think i'm at day eleven now, or something around there.
i'm doing alright.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 2, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i think i'm at day eleven now, or something around there.
> i'm doing alright.



That's great!


----------

